# Dual Battery Tray Mounting Picture?



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

2015+ GM 2500 or 3500 GAS Trucks

Any of you guys have a picture of how the battery gets held down on the aux battery tray.

I bought a gas truck so this is my first time ever having to install the second battery...

The issue is that this tray is not the same as the one in the diesels so I am at a loss for how the heck to secure the battery.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

You need the little jam part and the bolt. Battery slides into the one side and it gets held in there with the two parts.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I would tend to agree with you as that is what the diesel has...

but there is no hold lip on the one side like on the diesel tray.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

thinking you cant see the part with nut welded to it....plastic wedge and bolt just like any vehicle


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

leolkfrm said:


> thinking you cant see the part with nut welded to it....plastic wedge and bolt just like any vehicle


You guys are killing me...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

There is no nut welded under the plate like a standard mount.

It does not have the tab in the back to capture the back side of the battery like the diesel has. There is also not a hole in the front where the nut should be if it was was to use the wedge as you posted.

Either this is not the correct tray or there is some other way of mounting the battery that I an not aware of.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Here maybe this helps.

There is not a hole where the wedge is on my diesel and there is not a retainer like on my diesel.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

got my parts from the dealer

https://www.newgmparts.com/auto-par...-0l-v8-gas-engine/electrical-cat/battery-scat


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

leolkfrm said:


> got my parts from the dealer
> 
> https://www.newgmparts.com/auto-par...-0l-v8-gas-engine/electrical-cat/battery-scat


That is why I think this is the wrong tray.

What you have shown there for the 6.0 aux battery is what is in my diesel for my aux battery.

Rear has the retainer, front has the hold down.

Just can figure out why they would not have the correct tray in a new truck?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

maybe they have an install kit for it, maybe a case that is used to set the battery in?...
should be able to use that site to be more specific for your truck


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

That tray isn't for a second battery. It's for cutting up your blow on long nights.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

or bungee the beer to it, keeps it cold but wont freeze


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

leolkfrm said:


> or bungee the beer to it, keeps it cold but wont freeze


It does hold a beer very nice while working under the hood

I think a 6 pack cooler would fit very nice


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If the battery fits, use hold down bolts, and make something. But that doesn't look right. Maybe made for something else?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Is it upside down?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Maybe a threaded j hook style hold down goes through that hole in the tray?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Randall Ave said:


> If the battery fits, use hold down bolts, and make something. But that doesn't look right. Maybe made for something else?


Yeah, I most certainly can make something work.

I was just hoping that I was a complete fool and was looking past the obvious solution and a simple picture would make me feel like a DA but get me down the correct path.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

ktfbgb said:


> Is it upside down?


I don't know.

Truck is getting lettered today so I will check that when they drop it back off here.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

stop by a dealers lot and see if there is provision in a truck, than ask about it


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

The part is correct in the pictures. GM does make the complete kit to do the install. When I did my 2012 it ran $145. The kit comes with all the wiring, bolts, and new battery fuse holder for the passenger side battery. It has two fuses instead of one. If you read GM upfitter driver side battery is the one to run all other stuff you install plows and so on


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

You can buy that rubber block and 6mm bolt at napa. I strongly recommend the GM kit!!!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> I don't know.
> 
> Truck is getting lettered today so I will check that when they drop it back off here.


I think new pictures are in order here...


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

The rubber block and bolt you can get from napa. I strongly recommend the GM kit.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

fireside said:


> The rubber block and bolt you can get from napa. I strongly recommend the GM kit.


Phil likes to do it his way.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I think new pictures are in order here...


I will work on that.

I have my personal truck today as I have to take in to the ARE truck cap dealer to get the cap put on it. (bird hunting season in shortly upon us!)


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

ktfbgb said:


> Phil likes to do it his way.


Phil hates to spend $145 when a $6 block of rubber and a bit of fab work will do the trick just fine...


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I am with Phil to on this.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

True I looked into doing the same idea just fab it. After running all the costs it was cheaper to buy the GM kit plus if it's under warranty it's all GM PARTS.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> I will work on that.
> 
> I have my personal truck today as I have to take in to the ARE truck cap dealer to get the cap put on it. (bird hunting season in shortly upon us!)


Went out for Quail on Saturday. Still really hot Down south of us. It was a big ol bust. Did get to kill a diamond back rattler though.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

ktfbgb said:


> Went out for Quail on Saturday. Still really hot Down south of us. It was a big ol bust. Did get to kill a diamond back rattler though.


Nice. The bust sucks though.

A bad day of hunting is still better than a great day at work!


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> Nice. The bust sucks though.
> 
> A bad day of hunting is still better than a great day at work!


That's the truth. Quail lasts till February, same as Duck, so we have plenty of trips left to help the soul recover from a summer of no hunting lol.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

ktfbgb said:


> That's the truth. Quail lasts till February, same as Duck, so we have plenty of trips left to help the soul recover from a summer of no hunting lol.


We start on the 29th of October at a club to get the dogs out to get the "spaz" out of them. The first hunt on live birds is for the "dogs sole" as we typically get birds that are either defeathered or just flat out tore apart as they fight for the first retrieves of the season... Once they get it out of their system, they hunt good. First hunt is a frustrating one.

Regular Pheasant season opens on the 4th of November and that is when I am seldom found around the office in the AM...


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

So I’m looking for some boots for the dog. He has tough feet, but the rocks and prickly pear cactus kicked his butt the other day and he was limping pretty hard by that night. Do you boot your dogs and if so what brand do you like? I have paw cream that works really good for the cracks in the pads, but would like to protect his feet one so he will last longer in the field and two he works so hard for me I hate seeing him hurt like that.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

negative on boots for the dogs... no way no how would any of them have anything to do with the idea if it was tabled...


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> negative on boots for the dogs... no way no how would any of them have anything to do with the idea if it was tabled...


Lol I kind of figured the same thing. But every time I try something new with him that I think he's going to hate he only hates it for a few minutes and then it's back to work as normal. So I figured I'd give it a try. Better than having a abscess on his foot if he will tolerate them. The cactus where we hunt is pretty bad. And it's really rocky and Steep. I kind of figured after he got a face full of cactus a couple times he would learn. But every time he got on us that he was going full point with his head inside the cactus lol


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

This is what it looks like...


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Lmao that was great.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I think new pictures are in order here...


As requested

I am still not in love with the black wheels...

I am going to talk to guy that has a chrome powder coat and see if that is an option?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I don’t think they look bad. Especially for a work truck. But if it bothers you then it’s gonna nag all the time lol.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

ktfbgb said:


> I don't think they look bad. Especially for a work truck. But if it bothers you then it's gonna nag all the time lol.


You are right about the nag me all the time. I walk out of Menards this am and looked at the truck and just think it looks right except for those wheels... 

I just think it looks like a war wagon.

I am a shinny wheel and white lettering out guy.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> As requested
> 
> I am still not in love with the black wheels...
> 
> ...


That truck looks awesome Phil. I hate to admit jealousy, but I am a bit jealous of it.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

John_DeereGreen said:


> That truck looks awesome Phil. I hate to admit jealousy, but I am a bit jealous of it.


It is for sale!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

John_DeereGreen said:


> That truck looks awesome Phil. I hate to admit jealousy, but I am a bit jealous of it.


And thank you.

It is nice to finally be able to buy and set trucks up the way that I want them to be set up so they are truly function and look nice.

All those years of buying things and "finding ways to make them work" sure do make for some good stories though... :laugh:


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> That truck looks awesome Phil. I hate to admit jealousy, but I am a bit jealous of it.


----------

